# Gulf Coast Boats Bay Skiff 150 (Texas Style)



## buoy37 (Jul 30, 2011)

This little 14'8" boat was built up for my wife. She wanted something easy to pull, launch, maneuver and fish Texas' saltwater back bays, lakes and bayous. This is what we came up with. 

We took a Gulf Coast 150 Bay Skiff and tweeked it a bit. A center console, jackplate and trolling motor were added to the bare hull. A 30hp Evinrude ETEC was hung on the back with a stainless prop. Still to come is a little aluminum work and LED running lights.


Portside


----------



## buoy37 (Jul 30, 2011)

Rear


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Sweet lil skiff man. 

Really cool that yr wife likes to go too. 

Mine does too, we are lucky


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

She's a keeper... oh and the boat is nice too. ;D  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Whhaaaat? No tunnel? ;D Ah I'm kidding, that's a great looking boat. And for the wife? [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif] Awesome! That will be perfect, from what I know of the Texas backwater. What part of the state do you fish?


----------



## buoy37 (Jul 30, 2011)

> Sweet lil skiff man.
> 
> Really cool that yr wife likes to go too.
> 
> Mine does too, we are lucky


Very cool! Instead of getting mad that I am going fishing, she gets mad when I go without her. Now that she has her own ride, she does here own thing. She boxed 26" speck yesterday morning while I was still at the house.


----------



## buoy37 (Jul 30, 2011)

> Whhaaaat? No tunnel?  ;D Ah I'm kidding, that's a great looking boat.  And for the wife?  [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif] Awesome! That will be perfect, from what I know of the Texas backwater.  What part of the state do you fish?


This little boat will be spending a lot of time in Chocolate Bayou/Bay and Clear Creek/Lake.


----------



## buoy37 (Jul 30, 2011)

Console


----------



## buoy37 (Jul 30, 2011)

Bow


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice Boat! If you dont mind me asking what dealer did you use and how much did the total package run? I'll be purchasing a new boat within the next week or so would love more info


----------



## buoy37 (Jul 30, 2011)

> Nice Boat! If you dont mind me asking what dealer did you use and how much did the total package run? I'll be purchasing a new boat within the next week or so would love more info


Red Wing Boat Co in Houston and it ran me just under 13K.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks I'll be sure to check them out! I'm in Southwest LA


----------

